# How much should I budget for window install? (in MA)



## apsinkus (Jan 31, 2008)

So looks like my city requires permits to install windows and skylights.
My job has zero flexibility during the week (when permit department and inspectors work). So basically I will need to get someone to do this for me.
I am new in town, so I bet someone will gouge me.

So in the house we are looking to purchase (and our other two alternatives) there are bedrooms that have no windows on the south wall. We would like to add two windows in each bedroom that have South wall. How much should I budget per window for a standard vinyl window with a frame plus install and permits?
Same question for manual skylights. How much I should budget for that per window?

If anyone is here from MA and have worked on projects like that, I would love to hear from you too.


----------



## guyod (Jan 31, 2008)

How old is the house ? what type of siding do you have? are the windows on a gable end of house (less of a header would be needed). How big of a windows do you want installed? what type of roof system is there how far apart are the rafters? is it drywall or plaster and lath? 

There is alot of factors to figure but I would say between $300 and $500 labor a window plus materals and window. It could be more it you have  complicated inside and outside trim


----------



## apsinkus (Jan 31, 2008)

House was built in 1910 (like most in the area). Siding is cedar shingles. yes, the windows would be at the gable end of the house. Windows something like 28"X50" (guesstimate). Roofing is asphalt shingles. Walls where the windows go are definitely lath, the attic is drywall. Rafters looked like 24" apart. Skylight size... whatever fits between the rafter.


----------



## guyod (Jan 31, 2008)

Skylights might be a little cheaper if you find a reasonable contractor maybe $200-300ish for labor.. your windows probably will be even more since cedar and lath are harder to work with plus matching old trim takes alot more that a trip to home depot.. maybe $500- 600ish plus window $200ish


----------



## Hack (Jan 31, 2008)

NOW I see why you say you can't do the work yourselves...somebody has to be there for the inspector...

Can they inspect on Saturday's?  Our city will sometimes make special arrangements.  Is there somebody else who can be there when the inspector shows up?

I'm just trying to find a solution so you can do the work yourselves.  My work is somewhat flexible, but I have called in sick, or had a Dr.'s appt. and even taken a vacation day to meet the inspector...

Just tryin' to help you save some $$ and get the satisfaction of doing the work yourself.


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm with Hack on this one...check into it.
The inspectors sometimes have a late day or half Saturday schedule. They also come when you are not home if you want.
I have had quite a few jobs where the inspector left a note because they where early, let themselves in lookin for me...did the job and OKed it. 
I must've been at the lumber yard...again.


----------



## guyod (Jan 31, 2008)

I would at least hire someone to install the skylights.. there are plenty of leaky skylights professionally installed.. A sklyight installed on an existing roof isnt a first time diyer project. no one wants a leaky roof..


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 1, 2008)

Now I also have to agree with Guyod...these can be a problem you don't want to install yourself.
Especially if the roof is aged.

Personally I don't care for skylights, heat loss and condensation cause just as many issues as a leaking one.
Get outside for the big skylight.....


----------



## apsinkus (Feb 11, 2008)

I think I may just hire someone to do it together with the dormer roofline re-do we are thinking about.


----------

